# Louisberg, NC - K20 XL M O/S GREAT



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: K-20 2-2-0434 URGE: Petfinder

Not sure about this one; have listed here because he's URGENT. Do his back legs look funny?

*More About K-20 2-2-0434 URGE*

Don't let his size fool you! This big, friendly guy loves people. He was surrendered to the shelter on 5/22 and is looking for a new furever family. What a great dog! PLEASE NOTE: For current information on pet's availability, please call the ANIMAL CONTROL OFFICERS THE SHELTER DIRECTLY AT 919-496-3032 during their open hours 8-5pm Monday thru Friday. Saturday from 10am until 2pm. Be sure to MENTION ID number when calling. Please understand that the officers may have limited information on the pet's prior history. Pets with a history of aggression are not available for adoption and would not be listed here. Thank you for your help. 

*My Contact Info*


Franklin County Animal Control
Louisburg, NC
919-496-3032


----------



## icycleit (Jan 10, 2010)

I assessed this big HUNK today! Here are my comments on him! 
Okay, this is a very beautiful non neutered male.
great with my 3 and 6 year old
in the cat room submitted to the cats, especially when one charged the kennel and hissed, he was very calm and just stayed next to me
out in the yard, very interested in me and the kids,
took a treat nice
rubbed him all over, ears, belly tail, feel stomach face, eyes, etc. 
could tell he had not had a lot of touch, he would look at me.
he looked to me several times for reassurance, "am I doing the right thing, what do you want?" 
needs work on the leash and commands
paperwork estimates age at 6, but AC said owner said 2 and I AGREE, great teeth, white no tarter visible.
large, strong, striking dog, with good posture and stance
large head, small more husky type ears with a big wide face
blowing his coat, but otherwise looks promising
other dog in the yard, wanted to get to the dog right away, but NOT in a reactive way, but we gradually brought them toward each other and eventually nose to nose with another submissive nonreactive intact large male dog, licked noses and face then took away and came back and was able to stand and chat with the other handler w/in 5 feet with not near as much tension on the leash. I think he needs good introductions and a strong handler.
marked (urinated) in some spots over the shelter inside, does not seem to have been indoors at all -UGH! - poor guy
Definitely a looker - nice undercoat - tan to mahogony in color
nice tail
seemed to respond to correction from me, needs work though. 
I can't say for sure how he would do freely w/ another male?? supervision recommended and probably very careful slow introduction over a period of time? Need to be able to separate if need be
At the kennel, he did not lunge, jump up on the fence, or bark like most of the other dogs did. Stood quietly and wagged his tail. 
Wagged his tail the whole time outside, even during the introduction w/ the other dog. He seemed very interested in the other dog, but NOT dominant.
he was not dominant to me, he needed some pull to go where I wanted, but attribute this to lack of exposure on the leash and leash training
I HATE to see him passed up, I think he needs work - but has potential! 
Hope this was helpful - I am only 15 minutes from this shelter FYI! 
Regards-


----------



## icycleit (Jan 10, 2010)

I have to bump this guy this morning! He is gorgeous! My time with him the other day was wonderful. He looks more East German lines FYI with the bigger head and shorter ears. Legs are fine, it is just the picture that makes it look funny!


----------



## gr8flcat (May 13, 2006)

He is beautiful


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## icycleit (Jan 10, 2010)

This guy is not safe.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

*







Dog







Pet ID: 1119 *

body {font-family:helvetica,sans-serif;font-size:12px;} a.stbar.chicklet img {border:0;margin-right:3px;vertical-align:middle; margin-top: 1px} a.stbar.chicklet {text-decoration:none; }   
Click to see
full size
   


More pics


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

marked URGENT


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Still listed.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## alisagirl127 (Nov 17, 2008)

I was at the shelter today - he is no longer there :-( I don't think he made it out, either. So sad :-(


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Still listed on petfinder.


----------

